# health effects of marijuana on mice?



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

So my friend has a little black buck named ****** ( I know it's racist but that's really what his name is) and he carries it around in his pocket and takes it with him everywhere. Its extremely social and comes when called, likes being petted and snuggled And even goes in the pocket on command. It doesn't even has a cage it runs free range in his bedroom. Thing is he smokes a lot of pot and when he has the mouse with him he blows the smoke in his pocket and gets the mouse high. What are the health effects of this? I am kinda worried about the little mousie. But its not my mouse and I'm not going to yell at him or try to make him change the way he keeps his mouse. I would just never do it that way.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

In my opinion, marijuana doesn't have much effect on the physical health of adult people or animals, aside from the fact that inhaling smoke is not exactly great for the lungs. I've never heard of weed causing the sort of damage that alcohol and cigarettes do. That being said, I've seen nitwits getting animals high before and I don't think they [the animals] enjoy it much. Marijuana causes paranoia in humans because it heightens your sensitivity to stimuli. Animals on marijuana often seem frightened to the point of self-defense, probably because noises are louder, scents are stronger, they're disoriented, etc. And if you, a human, smoke a joint, you know what you're getting into, what to expect. But imagine if, all of a sudden, you're scared and everything's weird, you don't know what's going on or why or how- it would scare the crap out of you. That's what I think psychoactive drugs must be like to animals. In short, I think getting animals high is unkind (no offense to your friend). Drugs are like sex; they're fine for consenting adults, but a crime to inflict on innocent beings without the ability to give consent.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

No kidding! Any kind of smoke is pretty bad for a mouse's lungs, they are so fragile and get URI's so easily. Plus, pot smoke expands in the lungs, which is what makes you cough. I am not sure that mice cough easily, so it probably just hurts and makes it hard to breathe.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Sad to hear that someone is so mindless


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

you really shouldn't give alcohol or drugs to any animal, as already pointed out it really isn't fair.

On a related point, I recently bought (for me to share with Monaro Mouse) a little bag of seed mix (health food type for humans to eat!) which consists of: sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds (both of which I know he can eat) but also linseeds (flax seeds) and hemp seeds.

I used to feed linseed to the horses (but prepared by soaking & boiling into a jelly), but I wanted to know if the hemp seeds are safe for mice too? I'm guessing the drug composition must only be in leaves not seeds otherwise they wouldn't be sold at a supermarket!

Cheers, Kirsty


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, hemp seeds are fine for mice as part of a mix


----------

